# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Ronald Reagan In Wriggly Press Box Harley Carey 1988

## Karl

I don't even think this is possible anymore..

Does Help Former President Ronald Reagan Was a "Life-Long" Cubs Fan..

City of Chicago gave a big "Hearty" Welcome .

And afew beers in the Press Box with Harry Carey...

----------

Camp (12-14-2022),ruthless terrier (12-14-2022)

----------


## Karl

And what the heck kinda thread would this be without "Take Me Out" 2 The Ball Game .

Because it's "Root" 4 the CUBBIES..

----------


## Karl

I swear as God makes green apples The Cubs win the "Cubs" World Series 1990..

----------


## ruthless terrier

reagan was a bit wild on the mound  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Camp (12-14-2022),Karl (12-14-2022)

----------


## Karl

> reagan was a bit wild on the mound


I'd say he threw that First Pitch better than Obama yo Momma

----------

Old Ridge Runner (12-14-2022),ruthless terrier (12-14-2022)

----------


## Karl



----------


## Camp

He did good.

So did that long haired brunette #72.

 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Karl (12-14-2022)

----------


## Karl

> He did good.
> 
> So did that long haired brunette #72.


I'll tell ya what something has "fundamentally" changed about our Society..

In the 1980s Ronald Reagan could show up at Wriggly and let's "Welcome" The President Of The United States. 

All I'm saying  @Camp is that I don't think ya could do that anymore today in 2022 the hate & divide just so Toxic..

Also the Organ Music that what  a "Real Ballpark" was all about..

Today they play that Rap/Hip-Hop freaking Garbage

----------

Camp (12-15-2022)

----------


## Karl

Ya give Ronald Reagan credit too ..

He had some class last year in office ya know I'm be outta a Job in afew months too maybe I do need a new line of work..

Harry Carey told him ya got the job for sure anytime ya want it

----------


## Camp

Clearly there is an erosion of respect for any authority.

Also an erosion of the nuclear family and what we have is what we got.

More medical pot please.

----------

